# 6 Volt Batteries



## The Bear (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't understand why a 6 volt is said to be 6 volts where there are about 20 AA batteries located inside them. To me an AA battery which is 1.5 volts x 20 would be 30 volts. Am i the only one that thinks about this?!


----------



## BandOfBroz (Dec 31, 2011)

Makes sense what you r saying, tho when i open one of these up they are the larger batteries. I'll see if i can google it.


----------



## solardon (Mar 2, 2012)

6 volt batteries can be made of AA cells if they are placed 4 in series sets (1.5 X 4 = 6) and 5 sets in parallel. Voltage adds in series and current capacity adds in parallel.


----------



## Carl (Jul 18, 2012)

This should be proof enough that this is a myth. One AA sized battery is 1.5 volts. Put them in sequence, 32 AA batteries X 1.5V would be 48V. One large lantern battery is only 6 volts. This explains the 4 larger cells. They are 1.5V ea, adding up to the 6V.
I think I have replied correct,But I'll try to search more on this topic.


----------

